# Piercing eyes



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

What is your definition of piercing eyes? Images welcome. 'Tis a curiousity.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> What is your definition of piercing eyes? Images welcome. 'Tis a curiousity.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm, well I'd admit those would stop me dead for a split second like a electric bolt. Guess I could call it piercing too - in a different way. Why do you find those eyes piercing? What does piercing eyes mean to you? I'm curious as I noticed the definitions differ between people.

For me, I found the most piercing eyes (for me), seem to be eyes that show a manner of ferocity.


















I remember the look my ex-girlfriend gave me once, we were waiting for the ferry and I just came back from the bathroom, when she turned to look at me her eyes were so fierce it burnt into my soul and I still have the image of it even to this day. For me it's a big turn on. Sadly - in a way, her eyes were mostly warm, soft, and relaxed, and she was smiling and sweet all the time so it was a rare sight for me to see those eyes in that way.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Some people have the ability to convey a lot of information just with their eyes and this girl is one of them. She isn’t exactly staring but her eyes seem to look deep inside of you.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Why one should never read internet forums prior to their first cup of coffee. I thought... well yah I have several piercings but piercing your EYES? Is that even a thing? OWWWW. And and and... what about SEEING??? 

Anyway as to the intent... eyes that see more than what you attempt to convey when they look at you. My 2 cents.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm, interested in a woman's perspective as well, can you show some examples of what you consider piercing eyes in a man?


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

To me "piercing eyes" overrides other body language or facial expression. It appears they are looking into your soul using your eyes as the portal. How you feel about it is governed by your relationship and context. The whiter the whites of the the eyes are enhances the look. Often photographers whiten them in Photoshop or other photo editing software, overdo it and it looks sinister.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Eva Green


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Very interesting perspectives, it definitely does override (or overpowers) other expressions.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

The famous Afghan girl from the NatGeo cover.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

So much can be communicated with eye gazing without saying a word. 

Piercing eyes are eyes that look right through you.

Piercing eyes penetrate you.

They see and read your thoughts without you even speaking them.


----------

